# Sunfish sailboat converted



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I've seen photos/blogs about guys converting them into a micro-skiff with a very similar look and feel to the Solo-Skiff boats...

It may not be easy to register, but I'm sure with some effort you can get it done. I hav ebeen thru this with a couple canoes, where you are asked for a Statement of Origin from the manufacturer, but managed with police report/affidavit saying it was not stolen.. or perhaps by claiming it's home-made.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I've seen photos/blogs about guys converting them into a micro-skiff with a very similar look and feel to the Solo-Skiff boats...

It may not be easy to register, but I'm sure with some effort you can get it done. I hav ebeen thru this with a couple canoes, where you are asked for a Statement of Origin from the manufacturer, but managed with police report/affidavit saying it was not stolen.. or perhaps by claiming it's home-made.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks are deceiving.

The hull will make a terrible skiff. There has been a few guys do the conversion and were not happy.


----------



## JB Fishp (Feb 2, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Looks are deceiving.
> 
> The hull will make a terrible skiff. There has been a few guys do the conversion and were not happy.


There is a you tube video I have seen of a guy who rebuilt a Sunfish, Might have been for sailing, it shows the issues he ran into so worth looking for. The Solo Skiff looks a lot like a Laser Sailboat, I would bet that the original concept started with a Laser and was greatly modified. From a design standpoint the shape of a Solo does not make sense to me, however if it was evolved from a Laser I can see how they got to where they are, lots of design compromises though that don't seem to serve the function. Hats off to the Solo, they were helping create a niche concept. Look at a Stealth Powa-Fisha,( AUS), they took a lot of the concepts Solo introduced and evolved it a little further. 
Show us something with that Sunfish, I don't think its a good hull for that but I have been way wrong before to quote my brilliant self "Who the hell will pay for bottled water? "


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Geeeez, this shit comes up every 3 months, It’s got rocker in the hull....sell it or rebuild it as a sailboat, it’s not a power skiff it’s an effing sailboat!!! It’s not a power boat hull, stop it, move on, do some research on hull design. It’s like the guy down in SE Texas who chopped up a small power boat hull and put some ill designed tunnel in it that never worked, he kept effing with it forever and it is now for sale on Craig’s List.....makes no mention of how much of an abortion it is. 

If it seems like a deal that is too good to be true....it likely is. Sorry for the rant.....and get the hell off my lawn!


----------



## Olsaltyhooker (Jan 2, 2019)

@DuckNut i was thinking of mostly using it for polling around shallow flats. Doing research it’s about all it’s good for beside sailing which I know crap about lol. I’m gonna say it’ll be more of a glor


----------



## Olsaltyhooker (Jan 2, 2019)

@Fishtex thanks for the input. Good thing I came here before I chopped it up!


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Hey, these are a blast to sail, you can teach your self on one of these in 20 minutes- I encourage everybody to sail something like this in their life, it’s so analog, you should try it.


----------



## Olsaltyhooker (Jan 2, 2019)

@Fishtex I’m thinking about sailing it..I’ve never sailed so it should be fun


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not a planing hull


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Olsaltyhooker said:


> @Fishtex I’m thinking about sailing it..I’ve never sailed so it should be fun


Sail it. Its fun. Get to where you are going, stake it out and wade fish.


----------



## Olsaltyhooker (Jan 2, 2019)

EdK13 said:


> Sail it. Its fun. Get to where you are going, stake it out and wade fish.


I like the way you think!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Olsaltyhooker said:


> I like the way you think!


I like free with fun potential..


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Olsaltyhooker
give it to me and I will sink it and make an artificial reef. I'll share the numbers with you/


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not a planing hull


With a 250 Pro XS I bet it would


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> With a 250 Pro XS I bet it would


Just can’t stop


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Planing hull?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BassFlats said:


> Planing hull?
> View attachment 63888


Photochopped


----------

